# Pictures of my cats



## Blue Paw Senior (May 27, 2008)

Here are pictures of our three cats 

First - Kyla



















Kidd










With Myrtle, when she was a baby










Myrtle



















And lastly - a cuddle of cats


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Beautiful, beautiful cats 

I think Myrtle is absolutely adorable - I'd love a cat like her - I've said that to Kat already.
What is she like (Myrtle not Kat )?


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

lovely cats love the colour of the first cat


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*They are gorgeous cats Caryll*


----------



## Blue Paw Senior (May 27, 2008)

Myrtle is the sweetest, most adorable little thing it has ever been my pleasure to love.  They are all very different. Kyla is very regal, highly intelligent, very loving and incredibly naughty!  Kidd is a bumbling lovable old softie and a real Mummy's boy, but Myrtle is playful, loves everyone and has the sweetest and happiest nature of any cat I have ever known.  And I love them all to bits!


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

That is exactly the way she looks too - you're very lucky to have her.

She's my favourite but don't tell the others because they're all beauties 

Edited to say: Kat I know you're a very talented breeder - any chance of one exactly the same....LOL


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi Caryll 
Your cats are STUNNING 
but you already know that


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

They're gorgeous cat Caryll, and they are a credit to the love and care you guys give them  



Emstarz said:


> That is exactly the way she looks too - you're very lucky to have her.
> 
> She's my favourite but don't tell the others because they're all beauties
> 
> Edited to say: Kat I know you're a very talented breeder - any chance of one exactly the same....LOL


Ironically enough I will be repeating the mating that produced Myrtle  But not until January next year lol.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Great pics of superdelicious cats-liking Myrtle the most,though Kyla and Kidd are superdel-keep em coming


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

photogenically stunning


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

OMG they're sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo beautiful


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Schimmel said:


> Ironically enough I will be repeating the mating that produced Myrtle  But not until January next year lol.


Oh - I wonder how much convincing I'd have to do with my hubby  especially with 5 already - he said last night it's a shame we're not over longer in July to visit so maybe he could be talked round. 

Can't wait to see the results anyway


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> Oh - I wonder how much convincing I'd have to do with my hubby  especially with 5 already - he said last night it's a shame we're not over longer in July to visit so maybe he could be talked round.
> 
> Can't wait to see the results anyway


Of course he can be talked around


----------



## squeeby (Jun 2, 2008)

Kidd is very nice!


----------

